
U.S. Poised for Dramatic Spikes in Extreme Heat - QuickToBan
https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2019-07-16/us-poised-for-dramatic-spikes-in-extreme-heat
======
gniv
The study that the article is based on:
[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/2515-7620/ab27cf](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/2515-7620/ab27cf)

